# Admission to University for Bachelors degree.



## Nauman Akhtar (Aug 6, 2021)

Can anyone provide the details / link related to admission requirements in German Universities.

Regards.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried this?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You can find the official databank at:
Schulabschlüsse mit Hochschulzugang: Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse

Keep in mind that most of the undergraduate degrees offered in English in Germany are NOT well regarded in Germany and foreign grads are very rarely able to find jobs in Germany with degrees from these not very academically challenging programmes. 

If you really want to study in Germany learn German to at least B1/B2 at home first then apply for a German language course here.


----------



## angeldylanschad (Aug 10, 2021)

I took a chance and went to study in Germany with a B1 level. Everything went well, I adapted. I don’t regret anything. I advise if you have the opportunity to come in early summer and stay there for 3 months.


----------

